# اريد معرفة حساب كميات الحفر والردم ( حصر الكميات )



## ابو شهد المصري (21 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 

لدي بروفيل لطريق مصمم بالاوتكاد ويوجد به كلا الاحداثيات المطلوبة ولكنني اريد معرفة حصر لكميات الحفر والردم بالمشروع ،،، لدي المنسوب التصميمي ،، منسوب الارض الطبيعية ، الميول ...

اريد معرفة كيفية حصر لهذه الكميات سواء ردم او حفر من خلال برنامج الاتوكاد ؟؟

وشكرا وارجوا الافادة


----------



## ألطائر المصرى (21 أغسطس 2008)

رجاء الرد على الموضوع


----------



## ساره المهندسه (24 أغسطس 2008)

اخي العزيز طريقت الحفر والردم يكون بشكل مخطط كتالي تطرح قمية خط التصميم من الخط الارضي الحقيقي والناتج يكون ام حفر او ردم اتمنى اني وصلت معلومه الك ومشكور


----------



## مهندس محمدعبدة (24 أغسطس 2008)

أخى فى الله أبو شهد يوجد فى برنامج اللاند طريقة لحساب كميات حفر وردم الطرق وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 أغسطس 2008)

يمكنك حساب الكميات 
عن طريق لاند 
افتح المسار في برنامج لاند وانشئ له مشروع جديد في اللاند اجعل برنامج لاند يتعرف علي المسار والبروفيل ثم المقطع العرضي الطريق من قائمة tarrian تجد الامر الخاص بحساب الكميات 
عن طريق الاكسل يمكنك ايضاء حساب الكميات


----------



## ابو شهد المصري (24 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوين جدا علي الردود المفيدة دي وعلي المرور ،،، بس للاسف معنديش برنامج اللاند وحاليا انا بدور علية بس انا حاليا بدور علي طريقة احصر بيها من خلال برنامج الاتوكاد ،، ولو احد لدية برنامج اللاند اتمني يرفعة في الموقع او لو عنده لينك للبرنامج اكون شاكر ليه لو حصلت علي هذا البرنامج ،،، 

اما الحصر عن طريق برنامج الاكسيل بيكون صعب في حالة اني لم اقم برفع الطريق قبل العمل ولكنني لدي مناسيب الشركة وللاسف لا اثق في طريقة حصر الشركة لانها دائما تتأتي بالخطأ ...

واشكر الجميع


----------



## نبيل امين (25 أغسطس 2008)

*=== (( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )) ===*​


----------



## هاف مون (25 أغسطس 2008)

احيانا تكون الكميات المنفذه حفر في تربه عاديه وردم واحيانا تكون الكميات حفر في تربه صخريه وتسمى قطع لدى اختصاصي المساحه وردم .
يمكنك عزيزي استخدام الطريقه التقليديه اليدويه في حساب الكميات بواسطه مسطره قياس القطاعات العاديه في الاوتوكاد وذلك بجمع اطوال اضلاع المسافات المنفذه بالبروفايل حسب الكميات المنفذه بالطبيعه وهنالك برامج مساعده بالحسابات كبرنامج الاكسل اما البرامج والطرق الاخرى فأنا لا اعرفها حالياً .
​


----------



## جلبرتو (5 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## ahmadj5 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

في الاتوكاد عليك رسم المقاطع العرضية و حساب مساحتها ثم تجمع وسطي مساحة مقطعين متتاليين و تضرب الناتج بالمسافة بين المقطعين و إن شاء الله تحصل على ادق عملية حساب 
ان شاء الله نفيدكم اكثر عن قريب فيما يخص هذا الموضوع


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (7 أكتوبر 2008)

ياخى برنامج الاند يقوم بعمل حصر الكميات والعبد للة جاهز للمساعدة وعمل الحسابات حاول ارسال المناسيب الابتدائية والتصميمية واللة الموفق


----------



## البطحاني 2006 (8 أكتوبر 2008)

هناك برنامج يدعي Earth Work مفيد جدا في حساب كميات الحفر والردم


----------



## صادق عبده (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*حساب الكميات با الاكسل*

اخي العزيزابو شهد المصري هذا الكتاب الذي تبحث عنه
انشأ الله يفيدك لا تنسنا من الدعاء
م\ صادق الســـــــــفياني


----------



## حبشى الصعيدى (9 نوفمبر 2008)

زملائى الكرم انا اجيد التوكاد ولا اعرف نهائيا معلومه عن حصر الكميات اريد المساعدباسهل الطرق مبدئيا فهل من مساعد وسعدنا الله جميعا وشكرا


----------



## zxzx_0007 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

عزيزي السائل 
هنالك حلان لمعرفة كميات الردم والحفر 
الحل الاول 
احصل على برنامج السيرفر ومن خلاله يمكن ادخال الاتا الموجودة لديك وحساب الكميات باعراض مختلفة وحسب رغبتك 
والحل الثاني بواسطة برنامج الاكسل بعمل معادلة لخط الترابية مع الخط التصميمي وذلك من خلال طرح الترابية من التصميمي فيكون الرقم ذات الاشارة السالبة يعني ردم والموجبة تعني قطع بعد ذلك يتم تجميع الردم جمعا جبريا وكذلك القطع جما جبريا كل واحد على حده ثم يتم ضرب كل ناتج بالعرض فنحصل على المساحة العمودية ثم يتم ضرب كل مقطع من المقاطع بالطول المحدد به اي طول الردم وطول القطع لنحصل على الحجم


----------



## حبشى الصعيدى (3 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا للاخ العزيزzxzx_0007على الاهتمام والرد


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (4 ديسمبر 2008)

اخ العزيز يوجد بالمنتدي موضوع بعنوان 
المدخل لحساب الكميات ب Autocad
تجد فيه انشاءالله ماتحتاجه


----------



## ودالحله (19 ديسمبر 2008)

:12::12:شــــــــــــــكر ياهندسه المعلومه الجميله:75::75:


----------



## محمود جوهر (28 مارس 2009)

شكرا للاخوه الكرام على هذه المعلومات القيمه لكن نتمى منكم الحصول على برنامج لاند دسكتوب


----------



## مازن القدسي (27 أبريل 2009)

ابو شهد المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لدي بروفيل لطريق مصمم بالاوتكاد ويوجد به كلا الاحداثيات المطلوبة ولكنني اريد معرفة حصر لكميات الحفر والردم بالمشروع ،،، لدي المنسوب التصميمي ،، منسوب الارض الطبيعية ، الميول ...
> 
> ...


وانا ايضا اريد قوانين حساب الكميات للحفر والردم في القطلعات الطوليه والعرضيه


----------



## مازن القدسي (27 أبريل 2009)

اريد قوانين حساب مساحه وكميات الحفر والردم في القطاعات الطوليه والعرضيه في الطرق فقط


----------



## مازن القدسي (27 أبريل 2009)

يمكن حساب كميات الحفر والردم والمناسيب التصميميه وعناصر المنحنيات عن طريق الاند فقط ولا يتعلق الاتوكاد بذالك


----------



## مهندس رواوص (27 أبريل 2009)

مشكورين على المرور بارك الله فى الجميع


----------



## garary (27 أبريل 2009)

لحساب كميات الحفر والردم للطرق الحضريه بواسطه ملف اكسيل.على هذا الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/65871892...90/______.html

للامانة الموضوع منقول.


----------



## المقترب (27 أبريل 2009)

الله المستعان
ارسم القطاع الفعلى ثم القطاع التصميمى المراد الوصول اليه ثم استخد امر حساب المساحه واشر على نقاط التقاطع بين القطاعين التصميمى والفعلى تحصل على المساحه قم بضربها فى اى مسافه تريدها فتحصل على مرادك


----------



## garary (27 أبريل 2009)

مازن القدسي قال:


> اريد قوانين حساب مساحه وكميات الحفر والردم في القطاعات الطوليه والعرضيه في الطرق فقط



اخى الكريم
عند حساب كميات الحفر والردم فانه نطبق
القانون الاتى لمعرفة مساحة القطاع {a{s+(a*w)
A تعنى ارتفاع الردم او عمق الحفر
S تعنى عرض الطريق
W تعنى الميول الجانبية للطريق
ولحساب الكمية بالمتر المكعب نجمع القطاع الاول مع القطاع الثانى /2× المسافة بين القطاعين كلا على حدى بالنسبة للحفر والردم


----------



## عبدالله ناجع (2 مايو 2009)

مشكور ياخوي علي هذي المعلومات المفيده


----------



## احلام طارق (12 يناير 2010)

مشكورة جدا:12::12::12::12:


----------



## noor-noor (12 يونيو 2011)

garary قال:


> لحساب كميات الحفر والردم للطرق الحضريه بواسطه ملف اكسيل.على هذا الرابط
> http://www.4shared.com/file/65871892...90/______.html
> 
> للامانة الموضوع منقول.


 الرابط لا يعمل اخي الكريم


----------



## alaaibrahem (2 مارس 2012)

مشكور لكم / اريد معرفة الرقم السرى لبرنامج اللاند عند التحميل


----------



## alaaibrahem (3 مارس 2012)

حصرالكميات لابدمن وجود مثال لذلك ونرجو أضافةمعادلات إكسل


 مشكورين


----------



## alaaibrahem (3 مارس 2012)

أخى صادق المعادلات مكتوبة خطآ نرجو الصحيح


----------

